# Yao Ming's Band



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

No no no, he's not starting a rock group...at least not that I've heard.

Sorry for my ignorance, but this might be a stupid question. Is there a meaning or practical purpose of the red band he wears around his left wrist??? A friendship band?? Fashion statement?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

that represents his love with his girlfriend,his gf also wears one,but in the right wrist


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

i c.... how sweet and romantic..:grinning:


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

she aint to bad lookin lol


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Aww...


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

How tall is she?

nice skin tone.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> How tall is she?
> 
> nice skin tone.


6'4--6'5,i think.Not sure.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow she looks pretty good in those pics, best looking 6'4" girl I know!

And Shanghainese people (girls) are famous for their nice skin :yes:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I'd hit it...i mean um...awwww!!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

lol


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Shes iight... looks like she got a velcro strap below her hair-line tho. 6'4 is pretty damn tall, sheld stomp my @ss anyday


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey..not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Awwwww, that's so cute.  


I wish my boyfriend would do something like that for me.:upset:


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Awwwww, that's so cute.
> 
> 
> I wish my boyfriend would do something like that for me.:upset:


I'm not sure but I think the band was his girlfriend's idea


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eduardo</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I think the band was his girlfriend's idea



In that case...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> In that case...


So did your bf surprise you with a special band on Valentines?? Or did you ask for one ?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> So did your bf surprise you with a special band on Valentines?? Or did you ask for one ?


He's at UT in Austin and I'm in Houston. So you can pretty much guess how my V-tine's Day went.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> He's at UT in Austin and I'm in Houston. So you can pretty much guess how my V-tine's Day went.


 oooo, sorry to hear that. Well, if it makes you feel any better, I had to study on valentines!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> oooo, sorry to hear that. Well, if it makes you feel any better, I had to study on valentines!



Well...Happy Belated Valentine's Day.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aww am I smelling a lil' romance on the Rockets board? :angel: :grinning:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> aww am I smelling a lil' romance on the Rockets board? :angel: :grinning:


Fraid not there Yao Mania. Just two people consoling each other for having an ordinary Valentines  Besides... Comets taken, and she's taller than me I think! Oh, not to mention we're on opposite sides of the world!! :yes:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Well...Happy Belated Valentine's Day.


ditto....
and to everyone else also!:rock:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> aww am I smelling a lil' romance on the Rockets board? :angel: :grinning:


:laugh: Cyber romance? I don't think so. Besides, I  you Yao Mania.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> :laugh: Cyber romance? I don't think so. Besides, I  you Yao Mania.


:laugh: hahaha... now I'm getting jealous


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: hahaha... now I'm getting jealous



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Okay seriously, 
where are all the smilies?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Okay seriously,
> where are all the smilies?



looks they(the admins) r working on it,it will be fixed soon,i believe


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Okay seriously,
> where are all the smilies?


lol without all the smileys someone may misintepret this!!


----------

